# CRC Carpet Knife V. 3.1



## T28Pilot (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello, does anyone know if the CRC Carpet Knife version 3.1 will readily accept lipo batteries right out of the box or is it set up for strictly 4 cell packs?

Thanks!


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

If I believe correctly it only packs there might be a conversion tray - would check out crc's website.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

You may need to sand the butterflies a touch to ease the battery in /out...and tape them in...I have one my son is running. I haven't had a problem


----------

